# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  De Pedro explica los beneficios de la energía reservada y la reversión de saltos hidroeléctricos a la Administración

## NoRegistrado

> Xavier de Pedro, presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, organismo autónomo, adscrito al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, ha mantenido un encuentro en el embalse de Mediano (Huesca), con representantes de la Asociación de Entes Locales del Pirineo Aragonés (ADELPA) para trasladar, como así lo solicitaron, toda la información sobre los procesos que ha abierto la Confederación para la reclamación de energía reservada al Estado en varios saltos hidroeléctricos de la Cuenca y la reversión a la Administración de saltos hidroeléctricos con caducidad de la concesión.
> 
> De Pedro ha destacado que estas acciones se han impulsado por iniciativa propia del Organismo y buscan beneficiar al conjunto de la Cuenca y de forma destacada a las zonas que se han visto afectadas por embalses y saltos hidroeléctricos, principalmente territorios de montaña.
> 
> Ha recordado que es el texto del nuevo Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación del Ebro el que recoge y ampara estas tramitaciones y el que fija los objetivos concretos a los que la Administración debe destinar los rendimientos que pueda obtener tanto con la energía reservada, como con la gestión de saltos revertidos que son, la restitución territorial, la restauración medioambiental la modernización de regadíos y las necesidades energéticas de los servicios públicos de gestión del agua. En este último caso se incluyen las necesidades energéticas para bombeos de caudales que puedan tener las Comunidades Generales de Usuarios como entidades de derecho público que son.
> 
> 
> El presidente ha explicado que para el Organismo los ayuntamientos y las comarcas son los interlocutores para definir los proyectos a los que se podrían destinar los rendimientos de estas acciones, aunque se ha comprometido a trasladar la información que se requiera desde ADELPA sobre los avances de todos estos procedimientos.
> 
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/usos-en...s-hidroelectri

Interesante. 
Me recuerda que con la construcción del desvío Tajo-Segura, el Estado renunció a ese 25% de reserva de energía a favor de las eléctricas como parte del pago de las compensaciones por el agua no turbinada aguas abajo.
 Ese coste tiene dos vertientes perversas:
 - Es un coste no recuperado con las tarifas del Desvío.
 - Deja al estado y a la zona cedente sin los beneficios de ese reserva de energía. La zona cedente se podría beneficiar de unos costes eléctricos menores si se aplicara como debería.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-jun-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Cierto. Interesante. De granitos de arena está hecho el Sahara

----------

